# Anyone know import laws



## brreitsma (Jan 14, 2003)

Customs duties and fees can be high and off set the super cheap pricies available overseas. Is it correct that all a person needs to avoid all this and be able to import at cost is a "doing business as" name here and a business name owned by the business here set up in country of origin with a p.o. box or is it more complicated. I see stuff on Alibaba that says price with shipping and if you could get it delivered at that price you could do well.


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

Good question, but I'd have to say: Importing is importing, period. 

So no way around it.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.dutycalculator.com/


----------

